# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Dbol real or fake?

## Captain37

Hi all, I am just starting a Dbol /test cycle and this is my first Cycle. I managed to get the gear, but the dbol is a little different than what I have seen. What I have is a little pink pill but it is square with 10 on one side and a B P on the other side divided by a line. Sorry I could not get the camera to focus in close enough to get a good pic. Are these any good and if so any info on who actually makes them?

Thanks

----------


## subaruwrx04

Picture?

----------


## Captain37

I can try but it is a little blurry..

----------


## Captain37

I can try but it is a little blurry..

----------


## Captain37

sorry the picture is crappy, but they are little, square, pink and have a 10 on one side with either a dB or a Bp (guess depends on how you look at it) on the otherside divided by a line. Any ideas?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD.JACK

If you trust your source they're real .. Its hard to say with gear from labs like that nowadays

----------


## sportfan33

i have that same BP dbol , im running it right now so i should know in a week if it is real or not

----------


## Captain37

Thanks guys. I did find a post below that appeared to have the same thing and everyone said it was real, so I hope so. Let me know how yours turns out. I am about 4days into mine, but its my first time so not 100% sure what I can expect. I know I am going to gain anyway, because I eat like a horse and drink a lot of water, but I am anticipating some real advances that are noticable. Thanks again.

----------


## Captain37

These appear to be the same as what I have. Just not sure if its a p or a d. lol but same color shape and size and markings. These guys all said it was good, so lets keep our fingers crossed Sports...

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=337891

----------


## cheechie24

i got the same exact pill- but it says BP, not BD. with a 10.
Real Dbols?

----------


## HOUTXSALES09

ive taken the same dbol .... lil on the fishy side had 2 put em away bc i could NOT sleep on em

----------


## HOUTXSALES09

the anavar looks exactly the same besides a slight differ in color

----------

